# Staying Alive in Avalanche Terrain



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

tis a good book

and there are many others



















both excellent. and the version of your one which i have:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

apologies to Krish for sourcing these book images from the interweb, instead of providing portraits of me reading them with a nice cuppa tea and a biscuit


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Zee, Staying Alive in Avalanche Terrain is the book I recommend most to those wanting to learn about traveling in the backcountry. It covers everthing you need to know for a Level I avalanche course, and pretty much all the stuff for a Level II. It's a great book, entertaining, and informative. I read it in something like two days, and I have read most of it every season for the last 5 years. I read it before taking my Level I and what a difference it made. Once you get on snow and have an instructor showing you what's up, it really connects the dots.


----------

